# Track bobcat , will it push snow ?



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We recently added a bobcat t-590 to our fleet, wondered if anyone has anything good or bad to say about pushing snow with a track machine. It would stay at a site and it will only have short distance runs


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Superior L & L;1678053 said:


> We recently added a bobcat t-590 to our fleet, wondered if anyone has anything good or bad to say about pushing snow with a track machine. It would stay at a site and it will only have short distance runs


Search around the site, it's been covered many times.

Short answer: with the factory tracks, no it will be very poor in the snow.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

We run a T190(what the T590 replaces). With reg tracks it did ok with an 8ft pusher, especially if the pusher has a floating hitch design of sorts. Put polar tracks on it and you can run a 10ft pusher. With polar tracks on a T190/590, it will out push S250 size wheel machines with reg lug tires, easily.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark13;1678122 said:


> Search around the site, it's been covered many times.
> 
> Short answer: with the factory tracks, no it will be very poor in the snow.


I know you & I have discussed this Mark, but Tak machines oem block tracks are even worse than the C tracks most BC's come with(for snow work).


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I used one last year, stock tracks. Great for stacking piles higher, but boy did it suck on ice. Snow wasn't SO bad, but definately missed the toolcat I was used to using. Get the aftermarket tracks, and you'll be ok though.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snocrete;1678364 said:


> I know you & I have discussed this Mark, but Tak machines oem block tracks are even worse than the C tracks most BC's come with(for snow work).


I did forget that some (maybe all?) of the BC's have those C pattern tracks as opposed to my Tak that has the big blocks. I'm hoping to throw some Camoplast B pattern tracks on it for next season.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

beanz27;1678524 said:


> I used one last year, stock tracks. Great for stacking piles higher, but boy did it suck on ice.


Spot on right here, ice or hard pack good luck!


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

It wont matter if it has tires or tracks, both will suck on ice unless your using some sort of stud system or chains.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

They all suck on ice, but tires are noticeably better.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

You could have gotten that machine with the snow tracks. Not the polar but the grooved snow tracks, they are now offered as a bobcat option. I almost bought a 2013 590 but they don't have 2 speed unlike new holland track machines


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

rob_cook2001;1683569 said:


> They all suck on ice, but tires are noticeably better.


Exactly, because you have more weight on less surface area.


----------



## blmland (Oct 17, 2008)

I've ran studded tracks for @ 6 years. Works great, but chews up asphalt and concrete. So I grooved my tracks several years ago. I have since grooved many tracks (and tires) for other companies. Grooving them makes them as good, if not better than tire machines. 
If your tracks are near wore out, it can gain you some more hours of use.
Grooving runs @ $300 for the pair.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

We bought 2 CAT multi terrain track loaders for our snow routes and they work great. After renting a compact track loader, I'm glad we spent the time researching. Compact track loader was terrible. It couldn't push anything.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

They are great on non iced surfaces. Ice causes them to lose traction quickly.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

blmland;1697527 said:


> I've ran studded tracks for @ 6 years. Works great, but chews up asphalt and concrete. So I grooved my tracks several years ago. I have since grooved many tracks (and tires) for other companies. Grooving them makes them as good, if not better than tire machines.
> If your tracks are near wore out, it can gain you some more hours of use.
> Grooving runs @ $300 for the pair.


Those look like some mean tracks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

beanz27;1678524 said:


> I used one last year, stock tracks. Great for stacking piles higher, but boy did it suck on ice. Snow wasn't SO bad, but definately missed the toolcat I was used to using. Get the aftermarket tracks, and you'll be ok though.


Color me stupid, but trucks suck on ice as well, so I'm not really sure that saying a tracked Bobcat sucks on ice should be a great revelation to anyone.



purpleranger519;1680716 said:


> It wont matter if it has tires or tracks, both will suck on ice unless your using some sort of stud system or chains.


Like Rick said, they all suck. Trucks, loaders, tractors, skidsteers, etc. Chains or studs are the only solution for good traction in ice.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

blmland;1697527 said:


> I've ran studded tracks for @ 6 years. Works great, but chews up asphalt and concrete. So I grooved my tracks several years ago. I have since grooved many tracks (and tires) for other companies. Grooving them makes *them as good, if not better than tire machines*.
> If your tracks are near wore out, it can gain you some more hours of use.
> Grooving runs @ $300 for the pair.


That is, until you groove the tires.........


----------

